# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 1] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-0]*


*ROSE GARDEN
Saturday, 4/18
10:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*PREVIEW*​


> It will be up to Houston's physical tandem of Ron Artest and Shane Battier to stop Brandon Roy, Portland's top scorer and team leader heading into the upstart Trail Blazers' first playoff appearance since the 2002-03 season.
> 
> Bring them on, Roy says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Speaking of which, we asked Brent Barry to put on his analyst cap today and provide a couple points to watch for during tonight's game. Here's what he came up with:
> 
> *1.) Putting Ron Artest in position to succeed*
> 
> ...


Rockets Relaxed and Ready for Game 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got the Rockets taking Game 1 in Portland. I'm rooting for you guys.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nothing to say because I think we all know whats at stake.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Lets take this 1st game!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

All Yao in the 1st minutes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao on fire!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao is playing like he KNOWS he is the best player in this series


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I want Battier on Roy, instead of Ron.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i agree, but im assuming the reason he isnt on roy is because Adelman prefers to have Battier instead of Artest as a help defender


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

5 bucks says Yao get 6 touches, and 4 points in the 2nd half....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish i could watch this game...argh!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

That Lowry-Landry combo isn't working.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> That Lowry-Landry combo isn't working.


Surprised at that, it has in the past.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i should have called sick into work. Its the playoff opener damn it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need Brooks back in there. Lowry isn't getting the ball to Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao just wont miss. 8-8


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome to the playoffs, Portland


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola having a quiet night. Hows he looking like on the floor?


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Scola having a quiet night. Hows he looking like on the floor?


hmm, from numbers, he is quiet, but he is positive, just because YAO is dominating, and just wont miss. lol thus scola doesnt have many chances.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Scola having a quiet night. Hows he looking like on the floor?


We just have not needed him with Yao, Brooks and Artest scoring. He's out there setting screens and fighting for off rebounds. And he's playing good defense on Aldridge.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Our defense was a lil shaky esp on the Roy screens. Yao is being aggressive, and he's getting a lil respect. Example, the ref would not hesitate to call a 3rd foul on him on the Pryzbilla flop.

I like Adelman using Mutombo early when things got out of hand. He definitely cleaned the glass and nobody was driving into the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

iohudave said:


> hmm, from numbers, he is quiet, but he is positive, just because YAO is dominating, and just wont miss. lol thus scola doesnt have many chances.





Cornholio said:


> We just have not needed him with Yao, Brooks and Artest scoring. He's out there setting screens and fighting for off rebounds. And he's playing good defense on Aldridge.


Good news. I am watching now so I can get a better grasp. But glad to hear he's doing well. He's like our 2nd X factor


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with 4 fouls and we didn't use him in the 3rd.

He's ****ing perfect from the field and we didn't go to him!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 5 bucks says Yao get 6 touches, and 4 points in the 2nd half....


Looks like you may be right.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao with 4 fouls right now isnt good.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Luis SCOLA!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG Yes!!!!!! 80-56 !!!!! Cant believe it!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If it gets close, we get Yao back in there. If not, let him rest. Let's finish this game!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well we did what nobody though we could do. Win in the Rose garden. We lost homecourt against Dallas, but after tonight it looks like we got it right back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-H-I-R-T-Y O-N-E point lead...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the crowd chanting!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn, what a great win. I was nervous heading into tonight thats for sure. But we have been down this road before. Nothing is safe with us until we get 4 wins in a series. Too many 2-0 leads gone...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brent Barry dunking!

I've seen it all.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bench is unloaded. Man I am impressed with the game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 5 bucks says Yao get 6 touches, and 4 points in the 2nd half....


No touches, 0 points...:champagne:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> No touches, 0 points...:champagne:


Damn I cant believe that. Granted foul trouble kept him out of the 3rd, and we really didnt need him in the 4th. I would rather him rest instead of over work and possibly get hurt.

So I'll take it. Had the game been closer though, I would be wanting blood from Adelman.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao was absolutely phenomenal in this game. Rockets were clicking. But, never underestimate the Blazers though for next game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*GREAT WIN.:champagne:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Had the game been closer though, I would be wanting blood from Adelman.


Totally.

PS: You could copy my playoff series thread for the thread in the playoff forum. I don't think HKF will edit it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not satisfied. Leaving here 1-1 would be unacceptable.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm not satisfied till we get that 4th win.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

In fact, I almost watched this game without cracking a single smile until Brent Barry went back to his '96 form. 

The blowout was good. Exactly what I wanted. Kill some of their confidence, and weather the early storm fueled by that loud *** crowd. Mutombo did a great job of humbling the arena. Great move by Adelman bringing Mutombo in for some extended play. I really hope to see more of this.

Next game they will be sure to come out firing on all cylinders and also make several pure bull**** shots. We'll have to keep pace in the next game and wear them out as the game goes on. Expect somewhere along the line for Oden to get more minutes since he was pretty good. If that's the case we'll have to put heavy pressure on him with Yao and make him work hard on both ends and also draw some more fouls on him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Totally.
> 
> *PS: You could copy my playoff series thread for the thread in the playoff forum. I don't think HKF will edit it*


Done!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I meant the one that's up top (the sticky), but it's fine anyway. eace:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

> Houston's Yao Ming sank all nine of his shots on Saturday, tying a league playoff record for highest shooting percentage by a player with at least nine attempts.
> Highest FG Percentage, Single Game NBA Playoff History (Min. 9 FGA) Player FG-FGA Pct
> '75 Larry McNeill 12-12 1.000
> '85 Scott Wedman 11-11 1.000
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=290418022


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "We still have work to do. I would say until we knock down this series, it's still 0-0."


Yao Ming


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 108, Portland 81*
> 
> We warned you that Portland had been laying eggs on the offensive end all season, so I'm not surprised to see the Trail Blazers abandon their defensive principals, and allow good looks. I'm a bit surprised to see Houston, which can clang away for stretches, take advantage as efficiently as they did, but the Portland D was hardly a shocker.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> I've got the Rockets taking Game 1 in Portland. I'm rooting for you guys.


:10:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Basel is only rooting for the Rockets because he's scared the Lakers will play the Blazers in Round 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Basel is only rooting for the Rockets because he's scared the Lakers will play the Blazers in Round 2.


Actually, I would love for the Lakers to play the Blazers in the playoffs and show them that the regular season means nothing when it comes to playing @ the Rose Garden. But I don't like them as a team which is why I'm rooting against them. 

That, and I just feel bad for the Rockets - they need to get out of the 1st round. Whoever wins, though, will lose to the Lakers.


----------

